# Interlingua (?): Nuey comendo causa multo interest por domain sera verimante



## cchomniak

I need help with a sentence that someone sent me.  Thank you

Nuey comendo causa multo interest por domain sera verimante


----------



## uinni

cchomniak said:
			
		

> I need help with a sentence that someone sent me. Thank you
> 
> Nuey comendo causa multo interest por domain sera verimante


 
SpanFranGlishSomethingElse mumbo jumbo formula...

Uinni


----------



## diddue

Hi  Cchomniak, 

Welcome!
I'm sorry, it isn't Italian.
ciao
Cristina


----------



## alegasale

I think: 
comendo = eating
causa = cause
multo = a lots
interest = interest
por = for
domain = tomorrow
sera = night
verimante = really
nuey = I really don't know what means!!!

I think so, maybe it's a joke!


----------



## primo_cerchio

Could it be something like esperanto or interlingua?


----------



## alegasale

Ludovic Zamehof
Non ci avevo pensato!!!
Could be.


----------



## Juri

Credo che Zamenhof si sia rivoltato nella tomba!


----------



## Dminor

It's definitely not Esperanto. 

Words like causa and multo could hint at Interlingua.. but I don't think so actually. It looks like some attempt to show off with the knowledge of a language the other doesn't know..  Not knowing that the addressee has got connections like us


----------

